# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Looking for Tips to fix my ugly concrete backyard

## Daisy7

The backyard is only bricks, that are not in great shape, and on top of that I water pressured it all, which has made some of the paint come off, worsening it more. 
Ideally it would need to get painted but I don't have the time for that.  
So wondering what else I could do to improve the back? Apart from putting flowers and plants. I've considered some timber boards, or flooring rolls.   
It looks like this, except the bricks at my home are bad. I wonder what I can do to improve the state

----------


## Uncle Bob

The photo didn't upload, please ensure it's under 1MB in size.

----------

